
Ride-hailing app Didi plans car leasing service amid new car sales slowdown - robbyyy
https://www.platformexecutive.com/news/sharing-economy/baic-and-didi-plan-car-leasing-service-amid-new-car-sales-slowdown/
======
robbyyy
Does Lyft or Uber have something similar with other manufacturers?

